# HD DVR recording reruns when set to first run only. Is there a fix?



## JDub02 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an HD DVR and I have it set to record a news program that I don't make it home for. The show airs at 1700 and then has a repeat at 0200 the next day. There are also some reruns over the weekend.

I have my DVR set to "first run only", but I get everything. Is there a way to set up my DVR to record the channel from 1700-1800 M-F and ignore everything else?

It's getting really tiresome going through the to do list and deleting all of the repeats, especially given how slow the interface is.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I'm moving your post to the HD DVR forum where more people can participate. 

Generally the problem you're describing comes from incorrect guide data, and the best way around it is to go into Menu>Manage Recordings and set up a manual recording for the time period you want.


----------



## JDub02 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry about the wrong forum. Thanks for the response. I'll try that when I get home. Does the manual record feature allow for recurring shows or is it a one-off thing? I suppose I'll be able to answer that myself in a few hours.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Contact the station/network directly. Usually you'll find an email link on their web site. They provide the Guide Data to Tribune News Services, the company that provides this information to DirecTV, Tivo and others. It's up the stations and networks to provide accurate information, but many don't bother to take the time.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

JDub02 said:


> Sorry about the wrong forum. Thanks for the response. I'll try that when I get home. Does the manual record feature allow for recurring shows or is it a one-off thing? I suppose I'll be able to answer that myself in a few hours.


Yes, manual recordings can be set up just the way you want them. I do it Monday thru Friday to get BBC America at the time I want it -- and only then.

Stan


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

Fix! Cancel the scheduled recording and add under first run again. Worked for me! I had issue with Daily Show and Colbert Report, was recording firs run and all next morning re-airs. Good for 3 days now. My girlfriends is so smart. It was her idea >.<


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Knowledge said:


> Fix! Cancel the scheduled recording and add under first run again. Worked for me! I had issue with Daily Show and Colbert Report, was recording firs run and all next morning re-airs. Good for 3 days now. My girlfriends is so smart. It was her idea >.<


Good that the manual recording is working for you, but I understand that those shows air repeats on Friday that you may not want.

If you just want to record the Mon-Thurs episodes of _The Daily Show_, try setting up this KEYWORD AUTORECORD: *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249*. After selecting AUTORECORD, choose episode type "*First Run Only*".

Same for the _Colbert Report_. Use: *colbert NNOT discuss CCHAN 249, First Run Only*

I've tested both searches, and they work like a charm.

These AUTORECORDS work because the generic description of each of these shows happens to change at some point prior to the first-run airings. For a more detailed discussion of this search technique, take a look here.


----------



## JDub02 (Nov 13, 2008)

Knowledge said:


> Fix! Cancel the scheduled recording and add under first run again. Worked for me! I had issue with Daily Show and Colbert Report, was recording firs run and all next morning re-airs. Good for 3 days now. My girlfriends is so smart. It was her idea >.<


I didn't try that. I found and set up the manual recording. I'll try this method so it looks cleaner in my list. Little stuff like that bugs me.


----------



## Formula-350 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've actually had repeats record and the guide data was correct! The air date was quite awhile ago (like I think over a month) and yet it was recording as First Run Only >_>

Oh well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Formula-350 said:


> I've actually had repeats record and the guide data was correct! The air date was quite awhile ago (like I think over a month) and yet it was recording as First Run Only >_>
> 
> Oh well.


But how was it actually tagged in the guide data.. Thats what actually determines if it is considered a first run episode...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JDub02 said:


> I have an HD DVR and I have it set to record a news program that I don't make it home for. The show airs at 1700 and then has a repeat at 0200 the next day. There are also some reruns over the weekend.
> 
> I have my DVR set to "first run only", but I get everything. Is there a way to set up my DVR to record the channel from 1700-1800 M-F and ignore everything else?
> 
> ...


What particular show and what channel is it on that you are having this issue with?


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a related question. I've struggled with this problem for years trying to record Fox Soccer Report on FSC. First Run Only doesn't work because it still records the 3 or 4 repeat shows each day. Manual recordings don't work that well because the time the show is on moves around quite a bit. 

But what I have recently noticed is that the first airing of each days show is marked as "Live", while the repeat shows are not. (I know this because when I manually mark shows for recording, it asks me if I want to extend the first showing, but not the others.) 

So is there a way to autorecord only "Live" showings of a show? 

BTW marking Fox Soccer Report as "Live" is still a blatant lie since the shows were obviously recorded much earlier in the day (based on which scores they report and which they don't).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey_Hey said:


> I have a related question. I've struggled with this problem for years trying to record Fox Soccer Report on FSC. First Run Only doesn't work because it still records the 3 or 4 repeat shows each day. Manual recordings don't work that well because the time the show is on moves around quite a bit.
> 
> But what I have recently noticed is that the first airing of each days show is marked as "Live", while the repeat shows are not. (I know this because when I manually mark shows for recording, it asks me if I want to extend the first showing, but not the others.)
> 
> ...


Not sure if the "Live" is actually considered part of the description of the show, but if so, you could set up an AutoRecord Search where it records Fox Soccer Report anytime the description contains the word "Live". I don't know the syntax off-hand for it, but it's somewhere here on the forum. Of course, I'm sure someone else will pipe up with it as well.

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey_Hey said:


> So is there a way to autorecord only "Live" showings of a show?


A KEYWORD search for *AALL fox soccer report live* will work. Just tested it. Once you run that search, you can set up an AUTORECORD for it and not have to worry if the air time changes. /steve


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> A KEYWORD search for *AALL fox soccer report live* will work. Just tested it. Once you run that search, you can set up an AUTORECORD for it and not have to worry if the air time changes. /steve


Well, there ya go... Told ya someone would pipe up...

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, DISH users are complaining about first run vs. repeats too:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167697


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> A KEYWORD search for *AALL fox soccer report live* will work. Just tested it. Once you run that search, you can set up an AUTORECORD for it and not have to worry if the air time changes. /steve


Thanks! That does seem to work fairly well. I'll use that. Looks like it might be missing a couple of the true first run episodes, maybe because the "Live" tag is not always there. But this is better than the alternative.

Maybe someday FSC will look at fixing at their guide data as a cheap way to help climb out of the very basement of cable networks in terms of viewership.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone tell me what time the NEW episodes of "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia"? I tried recording the series "first run" but its recording everything and the description doesn't tell me when they were first aired.

The official Sunny site says 10pm pst/est but it's not airing tomorrow at 10pm.

I am very confused. I enjoy this show and would like to watch this yrs new episodes.

Thanks

That series recording option doesn't work properly


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Can someone tell me what time the NEW episodes of "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia"? I tried recording the series "first run" but its recording everything and the description doesn't tell me when they were first aired.
> 
> The official Sunny site says 10pm pst/est but it's not airing tomorrow at 10pm.
> 
> ...


Their web sit eis probably eastern time.. make sure you convert for your time zone


----------

